# ein paar Zeilen zum Nachdenken



## Grushdak (28. Dezember 2011)

auf Anraten eines Moderators, es an richtige Stelle zu posten
​​Sorry - oder auch nicht,
daß mir nun heute der Geduldsfaden gerissen ist 

Hier auf Buffed darf man beleidigt und mit Straftätern gleichgestellt werden und die Moderatoren geben den Verursachern noch Recht.  
Wenn ich etwas veröffentliche, hat dennoch niemand das Recht, jemanden so zu behandeln!  
Nur einige Mods kümmert es selbst im Wiederholungsfall nicht die Bohne, Und genau da ist dann bei mir ruhigen Typen auch mal Schluss.  
Werdet glücklich in Eurer Willkür und Selbstgerechtigkeit.  
Blasc war mal ne "geile" Community (Danke!) - Buffed verkommt immer mehr zu einem "seltsamen" werbeverseuchten, teils mit fragwürdigen Seiten untermaltes Portal,  
wo fast alles erlaubt ist - aber wehe, man macht den Mund mal auf, weil man sich gegen Vorurteile wehrt ... 
wo das Team nicht mal nen Perm IP Bann zustande bekommt, wo Daten, die nur für das Portal gedacht sind - allesamt bei Google erscheinen (trotz Möglichkeit seitens des Betreibers, dies abzuschalten) 
Ja, nicht mal bei Buffed eingeloggt, kann man über Google sämtliche Profile anschauen  (standardmäßig so eingestellt) ...

Sicher habt Ihr als Team das Hausrecht - das erlaubt Euch jedoch keines wegs, sich über andere entscheidende Sachen hinwegzusetzen. 

Ich glaube Computec weiß noch nicht mal, was hier abgeht. 

Armes Buffed ... bye .... Grüße an alle, mit denen ich all die Jahre gut klar kam.  
War 'ne schöne Zeit 
Euch ein schönes neues Jahr 2012. ​ Und ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht Euer Foren-Inventar (*auf den Titel zeig*)!​ 
*ps. * 
Wie wichtig Buffed Eure Meinungen und Anregungen etc. sind
sieht man daran, daß man den Teil des Portals erstmal suchen muss.​ Bye ​


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *1.* Hier auf Buffed darf man beleidigt und mit Straftätern gleichgestellt werden und die Moderatoren geben den Verursachern noch Recht.
> *2.* aber wehe, man macht den Mund mal auf, weil man sich gegen Vorurteile wehrt ...
> *3.* wo das Team nicht mal nen Perm IP Bann zustande bekommt
> *4.* Ich glaube Computec weiß noch nicht mal, was hier abgeht.
> ...



zu 1:
Falls du mit Entscheidungen oder der Arbeit eines Mods nicht einverstanden bist, wende dich bitte an den entsprechenden Mod. Und wenn du meinst das des auch nix gebracht hat an den Community Manager. Seine Nickname lautet Zam. Aber ich denke ein langjähriges Mitglied wie du weiß das sicherlich 

zu 2:
Hier gilt der Grundsatz ... Der Ton macht die Musik. Ich weiß net was passiert ist und in welcher Art du dich verteidigt hast.. aber im Grunde ist es so das man keinen Streß kriegt wenn man ruhig bleibt.

zu 3:
Genau wir machen einen dauerhaften IP Bann, wo sich doch IP´s in der Regel alle 24 h ändern .. ist dann natürlich sinnvoll. Vor allem das die gesperrte IP wieder verteilt wird und dann ein anderer User die IP bekommen kann und sich wundert warum er nicht auf die Seite kann.

zu 4:
Doch das wissen die Jungs ganz genau .. 

zu 5:
Das ist ein Titel der sich aufgrund der Anzahl deiner Postings verändert, sowas sollte man net ernst nehmen .. 

zu 6:
Eigentlich leicht zu finden, da es ja das letzte Unterforum ist. Es war zwar früher mal weiter oben, aber es ist ja egal wo es ist.


----------



## Ogil (28. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist doch, dass sich jeder fuer einen "ruhigen Typen" haelt und meint, dass sein wutiger Auswurf etwas "zum Nachdenken" ist - wenngleich natuerlich keinerlei Beispiele oder konkrete Probleme aufgezeigt werden. Entsprechend typisch ist dann auch der "Ich verlasse Buffed!"-Post - vermutlich getrieben von der Hoffnung, dass jemand "Nein bitte bleib!" rufend auf die Knie falle...


----------



## sympathisant (28. Dezember 2011)

ohne zu wissen worum es eigentlich geht, lässt sich wenig dazu sagen. ausser vielleicht: bye bye.


----------



## Firun (28. Dezember 2011)

sehr geehrter Grushdak , wenn du nicht immer so schnell an die Decke gehen würdest wäre das heute alles schon vergessen, dein Problem mit einem Anderen User.. im übrigen kann auch ich nicht viel dazu sagen weil ich es nur so halb mit bekommen habe.
Aber seine Strafe war um weiten größer als deine und er macht aber komischerweise nicht so Wind darum wie du.

Ich verstehe dein Anliegen ja etwas, du fühlst dich falsch und schlecht behandelt und willst dir mit diesem Post Luft machen, ist auch in Ordnung und du kannst dir sicher sein das es von den "richtigen" gelesen wird.

Aber ewiges Öl rein gießen und Reporten und per PM Melden macht es eben auch nicht unbedingt besser aber es ist dein gutes Recht und du machst davon Gebrauch.

Allein die Tatsache das du den Selben Text in dein "über mich" auf mybuffed gepostet hast finde ich sehr übertrieben, hätte es hier nicht gereicht ?

Wie gesagt (Meine Persönliche Meinung) ich finde deine Handlung etwas überdreht.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Dezember 2011)

Um Deinen Account zu löschen, mußt Du übrigens in Dein "myBuffed"-Profil, dort "Einstellungen auswählen" und auf "Account löschen" klicken. Hoffe, geholfen zu haben. Und vielen Dank für diesen sehr erheiternden Abschiedsthread.

Das wäre auch meine Anregung an Buffed - der Knopf dafür ist etwas versteckt; ich finde den immer so schlecht !


----------



## Stanglnator (28. Dezember 2011)

*closed*


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Thread ist hier zwar schon zu, möchte aber trotzdem gern noch ein paar Gedanken dazu loswerden, da ich das von Grushdak gesagte auch nicht einfach so stehen lassen kann, da es einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.



Firun schrieb:


> Aber ewiges Öl rein gießen und Reporten und per PM Melden macht es eben auch nicht unbedingt besser aber es ist dein gutes Recht und du machst davon Gebrauch.


Ich glaube hier geht es scheinbar auch um Grushdak's Auseinandersetzung(en) mit einem anderen User.

Dass man sich mal in 'nem Forum in die Wolle bekommt und dann ein paar harte Worte fallen können, kommt vor. Das passiert bei einem Medium mit reiner Textkommunikation sehr schnell, da hier sämtliche andere Komponenten wie Mimik, Gestik, Stimmklang, Tonwahl, etc. fehlen und dadurch leicht Missverständnisse auftreten können, da man sein "Gegenüber" durch das Textmedium nur stark gefiltert wahrnimmt.

Da wir (Mods) hier aber keine Anarchie herrschen lassen können, ist klar, dass man da Beiträge löschen und bearbeiten muss.

In diesem konkreten Fall habe ich aus oben genannten Gründen davon abgesehen, diesem (verzeiht mir diesen Ausdruck) Kindergartengleichen Verhalten im öffentlichen Forum zwischen euch beiden langjährigen Usern irgendwelche Strafen zu verhängen, sondern habe nur die Beiträge gelöscht, andere Beiträge mit Quotes bearbeitet und gehofft, das es damit genug ist.

Wer dann aber noch per PM einen draufsetzt (so wie du, Grushdak) und weiterprovoziert, während er den anderen User auf Ignore hat, sich also auf der sicheren Seite fühlt und dann Reports macht, weil die Antwort 1.) scheinbar doch irgendwie durchgekommen ist und 2.) einem nicht passt und man sich "beleidigt" fühlt, weil sich der Gesprächspartner gegen die Provokation wehrt und scharf zurückschießt, hat einfach eine Verwarnung verdient. 

Wie Firun schon sagte: Das Verhalten und die Äußerungen deines Gesprächspartners wurden ebenfalls sanktioniert - und zwar härter als das, was du "abbekommen" hast. Aber dass du einfach weiter Benzin in's Feuer gegossen hast, obwohl du es hättest auch einfach sein lassen können, war einfach daneben.

Und das Drama was du hier daraus machst finde ich persönlich auch übertrieben.


----------

